# Any michigan events?



## TheVikingJester (Jul 21, 2018)

Hello, im looking for events in michigan that take place anytime for the rest of the year. probably the ones that are free, and hopefully someone knows of a pagan event


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jul 21, 2018)

does michigan have a big pagan following that i dont know about?


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Jul 21, 2018)

I'm cycling around Lake Michigan, if that's considered an event.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 21, 2018)

ann arbor used to have a 'punk week' with shopping cart races but last time i heard of that happening was many many years ago.


----------



## MarayFuego (Jul 21, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> ann arbor used to have a 'punk week' with shopping cart races but last time i heard of that happening was many many years ago.



I was a part of that and yea it's no longer happening, the last couple had a lot of vagrant drunks roll through town and be super disrespectful... there's other stuff goin down though and the shopping cart race still happens


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 22, 2018)

MarayFuego said:


> there's other stuff goin down though and the shopping cart race still happens



i'd be curious to know more details if you have any?


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Jul 22, 2018)

Does MI have a Pagan following?


----------



## EatMoreRoadKIll (Jul 23, 2018)

Try the primitive skills events happening soon. Not free, but often you can get worktrade, or teach for entry. You might could just sneak in.


----------



## EatMoreRoadKIll (Jul 23, 2018)

I really want to go to them, but most likely will be working then


----------



## Sickboi (Jul 26, 2018)

Yeah I’m rubber tramping outside of Ann Arbor and I can vouch that punk week ended. It was fun as fuck while it lasted tho. They still have the shopping cart race but that’s it and it’s all college kids now no more connection to Punk week. Some of the best nights of my life though and why I started traveling.


----------

